# Orange Marmalade chicken, crock pot style



## LEFSElover (Jan 9, 2008)

Orange Marmalade Chicken Thighs

1- 2 packages of boneless skinless chicken thighs/breasts/parts
1 C AP flour seasoned w/ salt/pepper/garlic powder/onion powder/grated dry orange zest/1/4 t thyme
rinse and pat dry the chix, then dredge in flour and pat off excess
turn CP to low and put chix in
take 1/2 jar of orange marmalade and melt it in a saucepan. when hot, put through a strainer to capture the rind and discard that
put the jam in a bowl and add to it : 1/2 C of your favorite bbq sauce (we use Stubb's honey) 3 T soy sauce, 2 T oj concentrate _*OR*_
2 T Koolaide dry powder mix [with sugar in it, orange flavor] (no really, it's wonderful) 
2 t fresh minced ginger _*OR*_ 1 t ground ginger
1 t sesame oil 
mix, pour over the chicken, put lid on, don't open lid for 6-8 hours, cook on low
Serve with white rice and English mushy peas on the side.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2008)

Lefse,
thanks for sharing this one. DH loves orange marmalade so I'm going to make this for him for tomorrow...It sounds yummy.
kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds great!!


----------

